# mathematische Funktionen in C++ (integegrieren, ableiten, Funktionen aufstellen...)



## busenbach (3. September 2007)

Hallo,
habe mal eine Frage in Bezug auf mathematische Möglichkeiten zu C++:


Ich brauche in C++ einige neue mathematische Funktionen für Interpolationsrechnungen (ich möchte eine Gerade durch mehrere Punkte interpolieren), die <math.h> nicht anbietet
-differenzieren
-integrieren 
-Gleichungen aufstellen mit unbekannten Variablen
-Gleichungen auflösen („solve“-Funktion)
usw.


Kennt sich da jemand aus? Kann mir jemand helfen? Gibt es schon fertige Bibliotheken, die solche Funktionen anbieten? Habe selber man geschaut, aber irgendwie nichts Gescheites gefunden (nur irgendwas mit „GNU“, aber ich habe keine Ahnung wie ich das anwenden soll).
Wäre sehr dankbar für direkte Links und ausführliche Erklärungen wie man so was integrieren kann, falls es was Konkretes gibt.
Danke im Voraus!


----------



## LukeS (3. September 2007)

Solche symbolische mathematische Funktionen zu programmieren ist ziemlich schwer und aufwändig.
Grundsätzlich sind numerische Funktionen einfacher zu programmieren.

Informiere dich mal über Computer Algebra Systeme.

Gruss LukeS


----------



## squeaker (4. September 2007)

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Computer-Algebra-System


----------

